# My first silver babies!



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm so excited!  I've had yellows before but not silvers. I had no idea their dad was split for dilute, but I guess I know now! These little girls are proof  T-pattern and a check. The velvet looks like it's going to be more splashed than the check. They are racers, by the way.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Those are lovely little racers!.. what a nice surprize..


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Beautiful Babies Becky. Thanks For Sharing....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are lovely, Becky...uhh...how do you know they are girls?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Becky if you are happy we are all happy, and yes we expect updates.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> They are lovely, Becky...uhh...how do you know they are girls?


Dilute is sex-linked, so the only dilutes from that pair will be girls


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats funny Becky. Not just for the color. Its also a racer.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Dilute is not that uncommon among racers. I've had quite a few similar surprises in my racers. Dilutes and browns pooping up totally unexpectedly.

I currently have what I think is a dilute brown indigo check squab in the nest, from an Indigo T-Pattern blue cock and a blue bar grizzle hen.

I didn't know dad carried brown or dilute, in fact I thought I had no cocks that carried dilute. I've bred 4 pairs from this cock, 5 of them young hens, and never a short downed hatchling, until now. 

Statistically this is quite unlikely. Had I used the binominal method described by Richard Cryberg, I would have been 95 percent sure that this cock did not carry dilute. 

The dad's full sister was also surprise! She is a brown indigo, so I had an inkling that he could carry brown, though I had no idea his father carried brown.

Now both expressed at the same time.Quite a surprise, which is half the fun of the rare colored homers. There seems to be quite a few recessives hidden in the homer gene-pool.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm going to try mating him to a few different hens to get dilute into other bloodlines. I also have an indigo hen that would make really pretty silver indigos. I'm hoping I also get some yellows from him!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Dilute is sex-linked, so the only dilutes from that pair will be girls


Dang Mary- you know so much at such a young age!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'm so excited!  I've had yellows before but not silvers. I had no idea their dad was split for dilute, but I guess I know now! These little girls are proof  T-pattern and a check. The velvet looks like it's going to be more splashed than the check. They are racers, by the way.


So that's silver? (I always thought it was grey  ) I have a pair of rollers who throw all babies in that color. The mother is a black & white baldhead, and the father is a red saddle. What are the mechanics there?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Becky,

PLEASE do update the pics of the girls, can't wait to see them full grown!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Becky,
> 
> PLEASE do update the pics of the girls, can't wait to see them full grown!


I agree! Would love to see an updated picture!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll get on it  It's been yucky out lately so hopefully I will get some decently lit pics.


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Those are cutee!!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ptras said:


> So that's silver? (I always thought it was grey  ) I have a pair of rollers who throw all babies in that color. The mother is a black & white baldhead, and the father is a red saddle. What are the mechanics there?


Dad must be carrying dilute. Or perhaps your black is really dun (dilute black).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

They are looking real good. I like the pied one.
Logangrmnr


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


>


They look awesome!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

They look nice and healthy!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The girls are getting really pretty and I love the yellow " leg bracelets".


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Skyeking said:


> The girls are getting really pretty and I love the yellow " leg bracelets".


Yes  It's a nice color for the girls, haha


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a neat flight feather one of them has 








That's what dilute does to bronze!


Also, SERIOUS UPDATE:
I didn't notice until today when I put them on the floor....they have 14 tail feathers. I knew they looked kinda small and more roller-ish than homer-ish. Well, I have my Indian Fantails in the same loft. Guess one of the males got a hold of my hen. UGH!  We will see how well they fly!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Here's a neat flight feather one of them has
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm fantail to homer ... i would like to see how far they can fly too .. my swift cross is always home before my homers now ... i guess they just like to be in the loft than outside fooling around like my homers


----------

